# desktop pics



## ERICBRIAN2002 (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey we havent had any in a while so everyone join in and show off your desktops. You could also put in a pic of ur actual comp. Ill start it off.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 23, 2002)

Here ya go.

But I warn you, my iMac is still on order, so this is my Win2K box... 

This post brought to you by the letters C8H10N4O2. _(a.k.a. Caffeine!)_


----------



## RacerX (Mar 23, 2002)

I tend to post more desktop shots than anyone, so here is one of mine.


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 23, 2002)

RacerX. You normaly put up more desktop pics because you probably have more monitors than anyone here.

Here's my contribution:

http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/desktop2.jpg


I've been making a series of Korn icons because of there new CD coming out soon. I have 46 icons made so far.


----------



## cwoody222 (Mar 23, 2002)

sorry if this is a dumb question, but...

how do i make my iTunes get all small like the Korn guy did - so it only shows the buttons and not all the track listings, etc???


----------



## Ralph J. (Mar 23, 2002)

click the green button on the upper left hand corner of the iTunes window.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 23, 2002)

Here's my screenshot.


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 23, 2002)

Here is mine, its changes every 45 minutes thanks to changedesktop 

http://homepage.mac.com/johnnyvf/mydesk.jpg


Enjoy


----------



## voice- (Mar 23, 2002)

What the hell kind of OS do you use? It looks like OS 9 with the apps and functionality of OS X...yet, it says Pentium...Linux?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 23, 2002)

That is RacerX's IBM Thinkpad.  It is running Rhapsody


----------



## xoot (Mar 23, 2002)

Where do you get changedesktop?


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 23, 2002)

> What the hell kind of OS do you use? It looks like OS 9 with the apps and functionality of OS X...yet, it says Pentium...Linux?


Nah, I told you -- Win2K.  

I know, you were talking to RacerX.  Just thought I'd be funny.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 23, 2002)

mine! yay!


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 23, 2002)

ChangeDesktop can be found by searching versiontracker.com

or click here since I'm a nice guy
http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=12563&db=mac


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 23, 2002)

mine! yay! (resized a little for size constraints)


----------



## mfhaque (Mar 24, 2002)

my screenshot is pretty big since i'm running dual  monitors.

http://mo.haque.net/screenshots/mar242002.jpg


----------



## Red Phoenix (Mar 24, 2002)

Mine snapshot is also a little big, but that's just because I'm a jerk.

And here it is.


----------



## j79 (Mar 24, 2002)

here's mine..

(large version) http://www.celidilec.com/desk_osx1.jpg
(small version) http://www.celidilec.com/desk_osx2.jpg

check out my junk mail (deleted items) folder ^_~


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 24, 2002)

wow... that's awesome looking! 

here's mine... XP SUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## symphonix (Mar 24, 2002)

Here's mine:

Image: Ruri from "Martian Successor Nadesico", Aqua Blue
Note my iBook icon, has my desktop on it!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 25, 2002)

here's mine again! i found a picture of Talena, and decided i just HAD to change my desktop - lol

once again, resized cuz it wouldn't let me post it in it's true 1280x1024 glory


----------



## sithious (Mar 25, 2002)

mr.sparkle rides again!


----------



## dlookus (Mar 25, 2002)

Awwwwww Yeah.


----------



## themacko (Mar 25, 2002)

Here's mine, I made it myself.  

http://homepage.mac.com/themacko/desktop.jpg


----------



## oscar (Mar 25, 2002)

what kind of program is the "M" is it maya?  I've got a round maya button


----------



## googolplex (Mar 25, 2002)

The blue M is mozilla


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 25, 2002)

My desktop.


----------



## themacko (Mar 26, 2002)

That looks a bit 'scattered,' Macguy.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 26, 2002)

macguy, i like that one .sit file on your desktop. How come you haven't expanded it yet


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 26, 2002)

exactly which one would you be talking about googolplex?


----------



## themacko (Mar 26, 2002)

PlayBoy_Advance.sit


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 26, 2002)

could you also share the contents of that document with us?


----------



## genghiscohen (Mar 26, 2002)

Here's one of my many desktops (I get bored easily).


----------



## Kristjan (Mar 26, 2002)

Click!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 26, 2002)

yeah macko thats the file I was talking about . I dont know if he wanted that still on his desktop when he posted it  did you macguy?


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 26, 2002)

Lol, if you want to know thats a gba emulator that doesnt work at all. =)


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 26, 2002)

My desktop is like my room. Disorganised in an organised manner.


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 26, 2002)

see...

This is one of those things that will come back to haunt me forever, isn't it?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 26, 2002)

aww thats no fun... can we still pretend it's something risqué?


----------



## PCSMASHER (Mar 27, 2002)

Oops file to big. Here, I'll try this one.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey, Sithious, that's a pretty groovy desktop. Can you fill me in on a couple of points:
1. How / why is the iTunes window semi-transparent?
2. What's with Tux the penguin up in the menu bar?

 

I like it, though it would be pure hell trying to face that screen when you've got a hangover.


----------



## sithious (Mar 27, 2002)

> _asked by symphonix _
> *
> 1. How / why is the iTunes window semi-transparent? *



that's windowshade x in effect ... it allows you to windowshade (obviously ... ) and to make windows transparent ... you can get it from versiontracker ... unfortunately the demo only runs for an hour after logging in, so i suppose i'll have to register soon ... 


> _also asked by symphonix _
> *
> 2. What's with Tux the penguin up in the menu bar?
> 
> *



tux is my user defined icon for menuversum, a very handy little pref pane that allows you to create your own custom menus... you can bundle different standard menus in to one, including sysprefs, app switcher and file browsers ... also available from versiontracker, and free! wheee!
i'll include a little pic to illustrate what it does ...


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 27, 2002)

Heres a new one. (No questionable file names this time. )

p.s., If you want to know why its all cluttered over that (StarEdit Emerald is the campaign creator for starcraft!!!) it's because I have 2 video cards but only one monitor =) so If something gets moved there...


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 27, 2002)

LOL forgot to attach


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 27, 2002)

WOAH Sithius, what's up with all those docks? How did you do that? I want it.


----------



## sithious (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *WOAH Sithius, what's up with all those docks? How did you do that? I want it.  *



that's dragthing, which you can get here ... really, really useful app!


----------



## twyg (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey guys and gals...

Just wanted to point you guys out to this site. (Which most of us know of anyway)

http://www.macgrounds.com/interface5.0/

Oh, and I uh, happen to have two of my desktops up there as well...


----------



## genghiscohen (Mar 28, 2002)

Here's yet another of mine.
(BTW, nice desktops, Twyg!)


----------



## ksuther (Mar 28, 2002)

Here's mine, not much is going on right now 

genghiscoehn, what are the 4 menu extras on the left? Especially the graph, is that CPU usage or something?







Also, here's an interesting Dock menu bug


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 28, 2002)

macguy... i've seen an organized mess before... but that's a messed up organized mess!!!!!!

how do you manage to use your computer with all that fake aqua/chrome?! it hurts me to look at it!


----------



## genghiscohen (Mar 28, 2002)

ksuther,
The graph is NetMonitor, which (logically) shows network traffic.  To its right are Snard the Menu (sort of an Apple Menu substitute), Stuffit Deluxe's MagicMenu, and Process Wizard, a GUI for renicing processes.


----------



## julguribye (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *mine! yay! (resized a little for size constraints) *



What kind of app is that one on the right there? 

Here's my daily working space: Enjoy the colorful and interesting desktop backround (where do you other lads get those cool backgrounds from anyway?) And the exciting and original mozilla-theme.
Interesting desktop


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *macguy... i've seen an organized mess before... but that's a messed up organized mess!!!!!!
> 
> how do you manage to use your computer with all that fake aqua/chrome?! it hurts me to look at it! *



Gee... I don't know. It all kind of falls into place.
I guess you could say good use of Recent Applications helps, since I don't have very many programs...

By the way, I have cleaned it up some. Its much more organised now.


----------



## xoot (Mar 29, 2002)

I found a program called SnapperHead that can serve continuously refreshing pictures of your desktop. It can be found at versiontracker.com.

Anyone wanna try?

P.S.: You have to have a static IP address!


----------



## xoot (Mar 29, 2002)

Grrr... I have a dynamic IP.

Here is my contribution.


----------



## julguribye (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *I found a program called SnapperHead that can serve continuously refreshing pictures of your desktop. It can be found at versiontracker.com.
> 
> Anyone wanna try?
> ...



You don't NEED to have a static IP, as long as you just don't reconnect to the internet and get a new one...or you can get a dynamic dns and use that with snapperhead (like this: http://name.dyndns.org:2000)


----------



## ksuther (Mar 30, 2002)

Yes, googol, kilowatt and I were playing with snapperhead for a while, but then we found a slight problem: It's the biggest idle CPU hog on this side of the planet. Most of the time it'll be taking 40% of the processor sitting there. Sometimes it's a good boy and calms down, but lots of the time it doesn't. It's still very cool though


----------



## Izzy (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sithious _
> *tux is my user defined icon for menuversum, a very handy little pref pane that allows you to create your own custom menus... you can bundle different standard menus in to one, including sysprefs, app switcher and file browsers ... also available from versiontracker, and free! wheee!
> i'll include a little pic to illustrate what it does ...  *



Thank you, thank you, thank you for heads up on that sweet little pref pane sithious.  I'm loving it!  Now I finally have my app swticher back, along wth an internet program menu, prefs menu, and misc app menu...gone is my cluttered dock and the need for a second one using dock doubler.  Mac OSX finally feels like home!!  

Quick question to anyone who knows...I figured out how to use it with some trial and error, but am severely limited as to what icons I can use for the menus.  I only have one icon set that has apple icon image file types (.icns which is what you need to use). Most of the icon sets i've downloaded are simply documents or folders with pasted icons, some are MacOS icon files, and some ICNS files, but none of these work with the program.  My question is:  How do I make apple icon images, or how do I convert existing images into that file type? 

Thanks again for the link sithious...I'd have never seen this little gem otherwise.


----------



## sithious (Mar 30, 2002)

> _asked by Izzy _
> *
> 
> Quick question to anyone who knows...I figured out how to use it with some trial and error, but am severely limited as to what icons I can use for the menus.  I only have one icon set that has apple icon image file types (.icns which is what you need to use). Most of the icon sets i've downloaded are simply documents or folders with pasted icons, some are MacOS icon files, and some ICNS files, but none of these work with the program.  My question is:  How do I make apple icon images, or how do I convert existing images into that file type?
> ...



... i used iconographer x to change the icon i wanted into an .icns file ... 

glad you like menuversum, i'm quite a fan myself, really a very useful little pref pane ... 
let's see a screengrab of all your menus!


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

I think I know how to make the snapper not take up 40% CPU. Did you check the "Activate/Deactivate during requests" checkbox?


----------



## Izzy (Mar 30, 2002)

Thanks for the answer...I'll be looking for Iconographer 

Ask and ye shall receive sithious...I know it's nothing compared to the flashy goodness I've seen here, but I'm happy with it.  The only thing that really bothers me is the trash icon, but I'm way too chicken to mess with changing that, for fear of having to reinstall OSX...

My desktop pics are randomized so you guys got lucky to see my fav band, not that any of you would recognize them anyways LOL.

Let me give you a rundown of the menus at the top of the screen (keep in mind I just got menuversum working last night and haven't been able to get the icons I want for each menu)

The uppermost right icon is the square icon for menu calendar, a handy and cool little calendar app that makes it very easy for me to check due dates on projects.

Right next to that is my new app switcher menu (you don't even know how much I love this thing) with the icon for Grab being the uppermost program.  I put a separator next to that and can collapse and expand the app switcher to show names and icons, just like in OS 9.  Call me old fashioned, but this is what works for me.

The standard menus continue until after the airport indicator, where i've placed a nifty little internet pull down menu with all my internet apps.  I've missed something like this ever since the days of PPP Menu and FreePPP, anyone remember that? 

Next to that menu is one for my misc. often used apps like Photoshop, Diablo II, etc...things that I use but didn't want to have to go down in the dock for.

And finally next to that is my prefs menu, I haven't found an icon for that at all...so i've had to just use a menu name...I'll be getting one shortly so it doesn't look so out of place.

Usually I have my dock hidden, but I've left it up for aesthetic purposes and to show you how I'm now using my dock as a folder storage bar where I can get to pretty much all of my important docs very quickly.

The other misc items are just there to give you guys something to look at besides a blank desktop (which is pretty much what I like to see).  I'm completely hooked on one window view in Adium...has made IMing about a thousand times easier for me.  There's a shot of an open window there too, just so you can see my finder toolbar and a custom icon that i've made.

I feel like i'm on MTV cribs or something...LOL...showing everyone my "home" (except without the Master P pool  )

I'll be posting another shot as soon as I get my icons sorted out if anyone is interested.  Until then, this is my desktop.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

ksuther, I think it must of been just you and kilowatt who were playing with snapperhead, because I don't remember that at all. Unless there is some other reason for me not remembering that


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

Right now, get my screenshot at: 12.81.1.58:2000.


----------



## Izzy (Mar 30, 2002)

Alrighty then sithious...I got Iconographer and put it through the wringer, nice program.  Finally got the icons I wanted and got them up and in the menu bar...I think this will be it for me until I grow a spine and decide to get duality and also change the trash icon.

Thanks for your help...I'm still getting myself acclimated to OSX  

Here's a pic of the menu bar with the new icons, with my app menu open:


----------



## Izzy (Mar 30, 2002)

Here's also a pic of the sys pref menu if any of you are curious as to how menuversum deals with displaying it


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 30, 2002)

Maybe I'm just stupid but I don't understand how to get a menu that you've made with MenuBuilder to actually DISPLAY... how do you get this to work? I go back to the other panel and click the Plus sign and it says "none selected"... what does this mean?

Can someone just sort of help me along here?


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

Anyone wanna actually use SnapperHead and post their IP here?


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by genghiscohen _
> *Here's yet another of mine.
> (BTW, nice desktops, Twyg!) *


I've never seen a ss of a transparent Dock that I've liked before... but it looks good on top of the black background!

While I'm responding, here is mine. It also is a large dual-screen capture that I shrunk 50%.

Technically I guess this does not really show my desktop (pattern from OS 8ish) since so much stuff is opened. I was testing to see if I could open everything!

The screen on the left is running Windows 2000 under Virtual PC 5. I have the desktops different colors so that I don't confuse myself too much.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 31, 2002)

Here is Nummi's OS 9 desktop.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 31, 2002)

Here is Nummi's OS X desktop.  almost the same as OS 9.


----------



## sithious (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Maybe I'm just stupid but I don't understand how to get a menu that you've made with MenuBuilder to actually DISPLAY... how do you get this to work? I go back to the other panel and click the Plus sign and it says "none selected"... what does this mean?
> 
> Can someone just sort of help me along here? *



... when it says 'none selected', click on to the triangle next to it, then a little menu flaps down with all the available menus ...   menuversum is cool, but it sure isn't easy to use ...


----------



## Izzy (Apr 1, 2002)

yeah that is true...LOL...took me a few mins to get everything up and running with menuversum...but hey, it's free so I can't complain.  Although a quick and dirty instruction set would be nice... 

I'm lovin my new desktop though...and I think I may actually get motivated and change my trash icon.  Anyone know a good site to find trash icons besides xicons.com?


----------

